# How do you switch the primary monitor?



## HRHMychael (Jul 9, 2002)

Compaq PC running Windows Me, 191 RAM, 80GB Hard Drive, Intel (sometimes says Pentium 
sometimes it says Celeron, this worries me a bit, but that's not the issue currently) 
666GHZ

The issue is that i had a Video Card installed and for the longest time it worked 
perfectly i had my monitor hooked up through it an everything, it was superb. Now, 
my computer went haywire it deleted some of my video drivers to where it would only 
display 16 colors, i fixed this (twice actually) and now it seems like everything 
is fine except i can't figure out how to get my monitor to work through the video 
card monitor port anymore. Since, when trying to fix it, i had to use my original 
port. I know the monitor is working cause i managed to get it to a point where it 
said i just had to change the display settings, and then it start showing my desktop 
when i hooked it up, but it only shows it as if i have multiple monitors hooked up. 
And it registers on the computer as monitor number 2.

So, long story short, I need to make monitor number 2, my primary monitor. How do you do that?
lol

HRH


----------



## kimmer13 (Nov 28, 2001)

If I understand correctly, you had integrated (onboard) video, but you want to use the video card which is installed instead. 

If this is the case, you should be able to go into device manager and disable the onboard video adapter. Then delete both monitors from the list. This will force it to re-find your one and only monitor and label it as #1 when windows re-starts.


----------

